# Look



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2008)

Ho appena visto Brad Pitt in "Burn after reading" in cui è piuttosto bruttino e ho visto il trailer di un film con Elio Germano in cui è interessante, mentre in "Tutta la vita davanti" era terribile.
Abbiamo voglia di dire che il look conta solo per le persone superficiali, poi tutti consideriamo una persona più o meno piacevole a seconda di come "è messo".
Per le donne basti pensare a Penelope Cruz in "Non ti muovere".
Chiedo a tutti e ...prendiamo nota 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quali aspetti del look troviamo decisamente respingenti?


----------



## Old Buscopann (19 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho appena visto Brad Pitt in "Burn after reading" in cui è piuttosto bruttino e ho visto il trailer di un film con Elio Germano in cui è interessante, mentre in "Tutta la vita davanti" era terribile.
> Abbiamo voglia di dire che il look conta solo per le persone superficiali, poi tutti consideriamo una persona più o meno piacevole a seconda di come "è messo".
> Per le donne basti pensare a Penelope Cruz in "Non ti muovere".
> Chiedo a tutti e ...prendiamo nota
> ...


Per le donne certamente il gambaletto color carne  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho appena visto Brad Pitt in "Burn after reading" in cui è piuttosto bruttino e ho visto il trailer di un film con Elio Germano in cui è interessante, mentre in "Tutta la vita davanti" era terribile.
> Abbiamo voglia di dire che il look conta solo per le persone superficiali, poi tutti consideriamo una persona più o meno piacevole a seconda di come "è messo".
> Per le donne basti pensare a Penelope Cruz in "Non ti muovere".
> Chiedo a tutti e ...prendiamo nota
> ...


in un donna decisamente la biancheria non coordinata, il gambaletto color carne e i gioielli eccessivi....oltra alla ricrescita mostruosa dei capelli e alle unghia non curate....


negli uomini i calzini bianchi (non ce la faccio proprio)....essere in maniche di camicia e la canottiera a muratore....oltre ai gioielli vistosi


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2008)

Avrei una lunga lista:

Stivali da cowboy e quel look un po' vaccaro, alla Ligabue per intenderci.

Abito e capello lunghetto che risulta unticcio, aborro.

Il figone della situazione: abbronzato 365 giorni l'anno, quello che fa incidenti in macchina perche' anziche' guardare la strada si guardano nello specchio... i vari tronisti di Amici... giuro meglio la tappo.

Quelli con la kefia.

Quelli che portano una borsa a tracolla tipo LV, Gucci, Burberry... pussa via!

L'abito di lino 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mr Tuta da ginnastica.

L'eterno ragazzino: quello vestito da Surfer anche a 45 anni.

Scarponcini da trekking e camicia a quadri di flanella in citta' e la sera... in genere sono ecologisti rompicoglioni.

L'intellettualoide, quello che non si preoccupa dell'aspetto perche' lo ritiene stupido poi rifila una banalita' dietro l'altra e il suo aspetto non curato e' piu' curato del mio... in genere portano jeans, polacchini, e una maglia a collo alto... 

Il ribelle senza causa... ma proprio senza causa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   con quell'aria sempre un po' distrutta del genio incompreso... spesso si sentono limitati dall'abito grigio con cravatta in tinta... nel tempo libero loro come gli intellettualoidi, curano un look volutamente trasandato... pena porelli!

Gli Hippie... quelli che portano sandali con le calze... pantaloni a strisce... maglioni fatti in Peru'... in genere sono piccoli borghesi...

Per ora ho finito


----------



## Old Buscopann (19 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avrei una lunga lista:
> 
> Stivali da cowboy e quel look un po' vaccaro, alla Ligabue per intenderci.
> 
> ...


Ehm...mai pensato di andare con le donne? Hai abbracciato il 99% della popolazione maschile. Se il restante 1% sta fuori da dove vivi tu è un casino  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ehm...mai pensato di andare con le donne? Hai abbracciato il 99% della popolazione maschile. Se il restante 1% sta fuori da dove vivi tu è un casino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si c'ho pensato... pero' anche li la lista l'e' lunghetta 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non a caso sono single


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Ottobre 2008)

Calzini bianchi e calzini corti.
Pelle lampadata (diciamocela tutta diventa color fegato malato).
Look trasandato.
Jeans senza cintura che lasciano vedere il sedere
Uno completamente vestito di bianco (il che non mi fa pensare alla moda caprese bensi ai gelatai).
Costume da bagno a slip ( è una cosa per che davvero mi prende allo stomaco).
Magliette/camicie rosa (ma su questa potrei passarci sopra).

Se me ne vengono in mente altre le poste.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

io l'unica cosa che non sopporto è la cialtronaggine e la trasandatezza.
Poi se sotto a un vestito che non mi piace c'è un uomo che mi garba me ne frego (tanto poi lo "dirigo" io nel nuovo look 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

per le donne l'unica è l'eccesso. Non lo sopporto.


----------



## Old unodinoi (19 Ottobre 2008)

bella domanda .... intanto lettrice ha fatto una lista infinita e io non mi sono ritrovato in nessuna "specie di uomo" da lei descritta

per le donne: non sopporto quelle che se la tirano e quindi si vestono di conseguenza.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho appena visto Brad Pitt in "Burn after reading" in cui è piuttosto bruttino e ho visto il trailer di un film con Elio Germano in cui è interessante, mentre in "Tutta la vita davanti" era terribile.
> Abbiamo voglia di dire che il look conta solo per le persone superficiali, poi tutti consideriamo una persona più o meno piacevole a seconda di come "è messo".
> Per le donne basti pensare a Penelope Cruz in "Non ti muovere".
> Chiedo a tutti e ...prendiamo nota
> ...


 
La puzza 

	
	
		
		
	


	






questa è al numero uno.

La cura del proprio ordine ...a livello di igiene personale...capelli unti..unghie sporche o non curate...insomma...quella non attenzione generale alla propria cura.

Tutto il resto è su un piano diverso...successivo.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Calzini bianchi e calzini corti.
> Pelle lampadata (diciamocela tutta diventa color fegato malato).
> Look trasandato.
> Jeans senza cintura che lasciano vedere il sedere
> ...


 
nemmeno la camicia rosa pallido?

Con certi volti non ci sta male..dipende sempre dall'incarnato e da contesto o no?


daccordo con uno e asu con coloro che si vestono per dare una certa immagine...spesso volgare perchè eccessiva...

anche perchè bastano pochi minuti di conversazione per intuire cosa c'è oltre al vestito....

Detto questo...è vero anche che sono sensibile ad un _contenuto _ che porta le scarpe di camoscio


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per le donne certamente il gambaletto color carne
> 
> 
> 
> ...











approvo...terribili...anche per me.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avrei una lunga lista:
> 
> Stivali da cowboy e quel look un po' vaccaro, alla Ligabue per intenderci.
> 
> ...


 
tutto straquoto...


ma...una..una e una sola...ma si puo' sapere che cacchio ti hanno fatto vestiti di lino? se poi dentro c'è anche seta, nel tessuto, o cotone...che male ti fanno io non lo so...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho appena visto Brad Pitt in "Burn after reading" in cui è piuttosto bruttino e ho visto il trailer di un film con Elio Germano in cui è interessante, mentre in "Tutta la vita davanti" era terribile.
> Abbiamo voglia di dire che il look conta solo per le persone superficiali, poi tutti consideriamo una persona più o meno piacevole a seconda di come "è messo".
> Per le donne basti pensare a Penelope Cruz in "Non ti muovere".
> Chiedo a tutti e ...prendiamo nota
> ...


 
e tu persa?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Ottobre 2008)

Odio quelli che:

- ci incontriamo la mattina e la sera stai vestito uguale;
- mettono i calzini bianchi;
- usano pantaloni o maglioni a righe;
- si fanno le sopracciglia;
- indossano pantaloni attillati sui mocassini.


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avrei una lunga lista:
> 
> Stivali da cowboy e quel look un po' vaccaro, alla Ligabue per intenderci.
> 
> ...


io della lista metto solo gli stivali (senza avere il look da vaccaro)
delle donne non c'è niente in particolare che mi respinge....se non l'aspetto trasandato in generale...


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Odio quelli che:
> 
> - ci incontriamo la mattina e la sera stai vestito uguale;
> - mettono i calzini bianchi;
> ...


  quindi i completi gessati ti danno fastidio?


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> nemmeno la camicia rosa pallido?
> 
> Con certi volti non ci sta male..dipende sempre dall'incarnato e da contesto o no?
> 
> ...


Ma no rosa pallido è accessibile, è il rosa gay che non mi piace, ma potrei passarci sopra. 
Il costume da bagno no, su quello proprio non ci passo sopra.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (19 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho appena visto Brad Pitt in "Burn after reading" in cui è piuttosto bruttino e ho visto il trailer di un film con Elio Germano in cui è interessante, mentre in "Tutta la vita davanti" era terribile.
> Abbiamo voglia di dire che il look conta solo per le persone superficiali, poi tutti consideriamo una persona più o meno piacevole a seconda di come "è messo".
> Per le donne basti pensare a Penelope Cruz in "Non ti muovere".
> Chiedo a tutti e ...prendiamo nota
> ...


 
I gambaletti color carne e il tutone carcerario.


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avrei una lunga lista:
> 
> Stivali da cowboy e quel look un po' vaccaro, alla Ligabue per intenderci.
> 
> ...


Adesso capisco perchè anch'io sono zisingle..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Aggiungerei tra i giovani, quelli che da borghesi conclamati si vestono da punkabbestia maleodoranti e poi, fieri di pestilenziare il vagone del treno, tirano fuori con aria snob l'ultimo modello di palmare. Ai lavori forzati!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

*giusy*



Giusy ha detto:


> Odio quelli che:
> 
> - ci incontriamo la mattina e la sera stai vestito uguale;eddai...po' succedee questo
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Odio quelli che:
> 
> - ci incontriamo la mattina e la sera stai vestito uguale;
> - mettono i calzini bianchi;
> ...


che orrore..


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma no rosa pallido è accessibile, è il rosa gay che non mi piace, ma potrei passarci sopra.
> Il costume da bagno no, su quello proprio non ci passo sopra.








.....mai dire mai....


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> che orrore..


vulvia...pero' se uno tiene il cespuglio che c'è di male...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

*e dove lo mettiamo*

il petto villoso con la croce d'oro fluorescente?


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> .....mai dire mai....




No costume no! Se uno va al mare con me e osa indossare il costume-mutanda lo mando a cambiare di corsa!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> il petto villoso con la croce d'oro fluorescente?


uaa come i camorristi?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> No costume no! Se uno va al mare con me e osa indossare il costume-mutanda lo mando a cambiare di corsa!!!


quello ascellare?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> uaa come i camorristi?


 
yes...


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quello ascellare?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

e...i denti NON puliti....?


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e...i denti NON puliti....?


magari con l'alito pesante bleahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e tu persa?


Ho letto tutto ...credevo di essere terribile ...ma voi siete peggio!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io cerco coerenza e accuratezza di stile in ogni look...che mi dia l'idea che è quello che piace e fa sentire a proprio agio e non autooimposto o, peggio, per seguire una moda.
In generale mi piace l'uomo "messo" da uomo, nessun tipo di depilazione: in giacca e cravatta, ma va benissimo il look "compagno" jeans o velluto, camicie a quadretti, giaccone...
Ma deve essere coerente e non artefatto...e scarpe coerenti per cui se classico classiche, se "compagno" sax... Se ha la sciarpa dev'essere perché ha freddo e rischia il mal di gola, non messa per far scena con colori e soprattutto allacciature stravaganti (alla La Russa, per esemplificare). Per i colori....quelli che donano, non ho nulla contro camicie rosa, lilla ecc...mi sembra stupido pensare che facciano "vena dulsa"*....odio gioielli, a parte leggera e classica catenina ricordo dell'infanzia, o braccialetti maschili, orribili: anelli, orecchino con brillante, catene da camorrista.
Il classico vestito da uomo è perfetto, ma non gessato, il doppio petto fa Silvio e un po' boss (bleh).
Capelli con bel taglio e poi ...non artefatti con gel di qualsiasi tipo, se c'è barba solo naturale e non a pizzetto (terrribbbbbile ...mi sa di Italo balbo)...

Per le donne terrificante l'esagerazione e la provocazione, passati i 25 (sto larga per chi ne dimostra meno), poi lo stile Marilyn va lasciato a ...lei (che non c'è più).
Terribile l'effetto "nondevifarefaticaaimmaginareniente", vita bassa che mostra rotolini e peggio natiche e perizoma, scollature se non limitata al decoltè senza arrivare al seno.
Mi piace che ci sia riservatezza.
Poi ...ognuna con il suo stile...basta che non sia "Dolce e Gabbana" e che lo stilista non sia riconoscibile.








* per i non milanesi...gay


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2008)

Aggiungo: mai per chiunque "vorrei ma non posso"
Se vuoi mettere un abito classico da uomo che sia bello ...non raccapriccianti pantaloni di gabardine sintetico beige...se non hai soldi allora jeans e maglione 
Orribile il look aderente da uomo...con l'idea di mostrare muscoli da palestra!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aggiungo: mai per chiunque "vorrei ma non posso"
> Se vuoi mettere un abito classico da uomo che sia bello ...non raccapriccianti pantaloni di gabardine sintetico beige...se non hai soldi allora jeans e maglione
> *Orribile il look aderente da uomo*...*con l'idea di mostrare muscoli da palestra!!![/quote]*
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

*persa*



> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Aggiungo: mai per chiunque "vorrei ma non posso"
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (19 Ottobre 2008)

ecco ... da quello che leggo capisco perchè le donne mi vogliono!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




nel 99% dei casi


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ecco ... da quello che leggo capisco perchè le donne mi vogliono!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sempre a farti pubblicita tu....

	
	
		
		
	


	





dimmi che scarpe porti


----------



## Old unodinoi (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sempre a farti pubblicita tu....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dipende dall'abbigliamento:
timberland
clarks
oppure classiche fabi
oppure 4us paciotti
detesto le tods o le hogan del pagliaccio marchigiano
ma lo faccio per comodità non perchè voglio fare il figo. le scarpe così son più comode
non è pubblicità constatavo


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (19 Ottobre 2008)

in una donna detesto i collant, anzi, se al dunque una ha i collant, mi passa l'erezione. Peggio ancora se color carne.

Odio quelle che si tingono le unghia dei piedi, peggio in assoluto di rosso. Lo smalto deve essere trasparente. 

mi fanno senso quelle con il culotto cellulitico e i pantaloni neri, perchè (illuse) pensano che glielo dissimuli. 


per quanto mi riguarda, io ho il look fisso, come i personaggi dei fumetti:
Stivali di serpente, jeans, camicia chiara apera di 3 bottoni, catena d'oro, torace depilato, giacca elegante, taglio elaborato con gel, barba fatta di contropelo che sembra che ho 18 anni, sciarpa di colore bianco lunghissima, occhiali da sole infilati nel taschino della giacca, mani curatissime da pianista, armani "code" sempre sul collo e sui polsi.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> dipende dall'abbigliamento:
> timberland
> clarks
> oppure classiche fabi
> ...


 
....okkei..promosso...per un pelo

	
	
		
		
	


	




( lascia perdere il burinismo regionale..pensa a bossi ...e ti passa ogni dubbio in tal senso)


----------



## Old unodinoi (19 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> in una donna detesto i collant, anzi, se al dunque una ha i collant, mi passa l'erezione. Peggio ancora se color carne.
> 
> Odio quelle che si tingono le unghia dei piedi, peggio in assoluto di rosso. Lo smalto deve essere trasparente.
> 
> ...




















ci credo che sei single ... e magari ti trombi solo delle sfigate sciaquettine ... con tutto il rispetto eh


----------



## Old unodinoi (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ....okkei..promosso...per un pelo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


adesso mi spieghi perchè ... per un pelo


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (19 Ottobre 2008)

veramente tua madre, tua nonna, tua sorella e la tua donna non le considererei delle sfigate sciaquettine, visto che mi fanno dei "sissignore" da paura (se non sai cos'è un sissignore, fattelo spiegare da loro).  




unodinoi ha detto:


> ci credo che sei single ... e magari ti trombi solo delle sfigate sciaquettine ... con tutto il rispetto eh


----------



## Old unodinoi (19 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> veramente tua madre, tua nonna, tua sorella e la tua donna non le considererei delle sfigate sciaquettine, visto che mi fanno dei "sissignore" da paura (se non sai cos'è un sissignore, fattelo spiegare da loro).


immagino che un sissignore sia un pompino (speriamo che il programma permetta di scriverlo) ... mia nonna è morta ... forse te li faceva. la mamma, mia sorella e la mia donna (ma quale delle diverse?) hanno repulsione per gli stivali che indossi .... quindi non credo.

















   pensavi mi facessi arrabbiare con quello che hai scritto? povero piccolo sciocchino


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (19 Ottobre 2008)

gli stivali che indosso, caro il mio bislaccone, sono tutti di pelli di rettile. Sono rarissimi, non sono in commercio, e sono fatti interamente a mano. Ognuno mi è costato circa 1200 $, quando ancora il cambio era 1€ = 1$. Quindi ai miei piedi ho quello che grosso modo tu guadagni in tre mesi di call center.  





unodinoi ha detto:


> immagino che un sissignore sia un pompino (speriamo che il programma permetta di scriverlo) ... mia nonna è morta ... forse te li faceva. la mamma, mia sorella e la mia donna (ma quale delle diverse?) hanno repulsione per gli stivali che indossi .... quindi non credo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> gli stivali che indosso, caro il mio bislaccone, sono tutti di pelli di rettile. Sono rarissimi, non sono in commercio, e sono fatti interamente a mano. Ognuno mi è costato circa 1200 $, quando ancora il cambio era 1€ = 1$. Quindi ai miei piedi ho quello che grosso modo tu guadagni in tre mesi di call center.


 Ma sei stato posseduto dallo spirito di Chen?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (19 Ottobre 2008)

P/R. mi piaci anche se sei femminista, lo sai...


----------



## Old unodinoi (19 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> gli stivali che indosso, caro il mio bislaccone, sono tutti di pelli di rettile. Sono rarissimi, non sono in commercio, e sono fatti interamente a mano. Ognuno mi è costato circa 1200 $, quando ancora il cambio era 1€ = 1$. Quindi ai miei piedi ho quello che grosso modo tu guadagni in tre mesi di call center.


magari mi dessero 400 euro al mese ... 
non li guadagno quei soldi in un mese ...
il problema non è il costo o la manifattura è proprio che il rettile le respinge ... non è colpa mia scusami. direi che per la camicia bianca aperta, la catena d'oro, la sciarpa bianca, il petto depilato, il gel ... ci possiam mettere d'accordo.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2008)

*Dell'abito in lino...*

... e altri no-sense!

Un abito deve essere impeccabile, nella mia testa e' questa l'idea dell'abito.

L'abito deve essere in filato di lana o comunque fibre ad alta resilienza cosi' non sembri uno straccio vecchio dopo qualche ora... il lino che odio comunque, ha un look casual secondo me assolutamente non adatto a un abito di taglio sartoriale.


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> gli stivali che indosso, caro il mio bislaccone, sono tutti di pelli di rettile. Sono rarissimi, non sono in commercio, e sono fatti interamente a mano. Ognuno mi è costato circa 1200 $, quando ancora il cambio era 1€ = 1$. Quindi ai miei piedi ho quello che grosso modo tu guadagni in tre mesi di call center.




























ma ogni cambio di stagione ti fanno la muta?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2008)

I look che non tollero nelle donne:

Quella che c'ha la Luis Vuitton... qualunque cosa si metta, anche la tuta da ginnastica c'ha quella ***** di borsa!(tra l'altro il 90% delle borse che si vedono in giro sono finte!)

Pantalone a 3/4 con stivale... aborro! Quei pantaloni dovrebbero essere vietati alle comuni mortali... solo le modelle e simili possono!

Quella col tailleur grigio, il cappotto e la borsa per il laptop... fa troppo donna in carriera anni 80... appunto siamo nel 2008, noiosa e castracazzi.

Quelle coi tacchi quando sui tacchi non ci sanno camminare.

La lolita, in genere non piu' in eta'... vestitino corto svasato, calze a mezza coscia e decolte'... 

Lo zaino sportivo su un cappotto elegante... e qui e' una categoria diffusissima! Le vedi la mattina con i pantaloni modello acqua-alta-in-Piazza-S.Marco rigorosamente neri... un cappotto cammello e uno zaino tipo trekking dai colori sgargianti... tipo rosso, nero e argento... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Le mamme trasandate, altra categoria molto diffusa da queste parti... 5cm di ricrescita o peggio capello biondo misto grigio, jeans sformati, occhiae che sembrano borsoni... proprio sfatte... 

La lesbica (non mi riferisco ai gusti sessuali per carita') capello corto a spazzola e atteggiamenti da camionista!

La finta hippie, vedi Kate Moss... aborro anche lei!

La vera hippie, gonnellone ampio, sandalo e calze, capelli rasta, una bella kefia anche lei... proprio non sa da che parte tendere quindi prende un po' dove capita... 

La femme fatale... il divismo lasciamolo alle dive!

Le vistose.. soprattutto perche' risultano vistosamente cheap... 40 quintali di trucco, un non so che' di pelliccianza sparsa (ho visto alcune con una coda di animale attaccata alla borsa... orrore), jeans attillati, una cintura con qualcosa d'oro... proprio un pataccame...

La studentessa di lettere, che in genere si accompagna all'intellettualoide... sciatta e le puzza l'alito...

Mi astengo dal menzionare pantaloni a vita bassa, rotolini e perizoma a vista perche' va contro la convenzione di Ginevra.

Per ora e' tutto


----------



## Old blondie (19 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I look che non tollero nelle donne:
> 
> Quella che c'ha la Luis Vuitton... qualunque cosa si metta, anche la tuta da ginnastica c'ha quella ***** di borsa!(tra l'altro il 90% delle borse che si vedono in giro sono finte!)


 
Verissimo! E' una delle borse più taroccate, insieme a quella di Alvaro Martini 1^ classe!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I look che non tollero nelle donne:
> 
> Quella che c'ha la Luis Vuitton... qualunque cosa si metta, anche la tuta da ginnastica c'ha quella ***** di borsa!(tra l'altro il 90% delle borse che si vedono in giro sono finte!)
> 
> ...


non hai citato lo stringatino


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non hai citato lo stringatino


Ma solo perche' lo porti tu... (che lekkakiappe che sono)!

Sulle scarpe ci sarebbe un post a parte...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma solo perche' lo porti tu... (che lekkakiappe che sono)!
> 
> Sulle scarpe ci sarebbe un post a parte...


se mi avessi vista oggi mentre portavo a spasso il cane... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












siccome è tornato un caldo porco e aborro le calze mi son messa una scarpina di cuoio leggero con para che sono certa che anche mia madre di vergognerebbe di mettere 

	
	
		
		
	


	








mi ero dimenticata di averla comprata...
ammetto che non credo che in fatto di vestiti riuscirei a conquistarti...metto su la prima cazzata che trovo basta che sia pulita


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

*uno curioso*



unodinoi ha detto:


> adesso mi spieghi perchè ... per un pelo


 


volevo solo colpire la tua vanità..ci sono riuscita


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> gli stivali che indosso, caro il mio bislaccone, sono tutti di pelli di rettile. Sono rarissimi, non sono in commercio, e sono fatti interamente a mano. Ognuno mi è costato circa 1200 $, quando ancora il cambio era 1€ = 1$. Quindi ai miei piedi ho quello che grosso modo tu guadagni in tre mesi di call center.


 
ripigliati..su'...chessenno ti regalo un paio di stivali di pelle di Chen


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

lo stivale di serpente sul jeans???
anatemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

	
	
		
		
	


	













e la mutanda insonne?? no...non dircelo....


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... e altri no-sense!
> 
> Un abito deve essere impeccabile, nella mia testa e' questa l'idea dell'abito.
> 
> L'abito deve essere in filato di lana o comunque fibre ad alta resilienza cosi' non sembri uno straccio vecchio dopo qualche ora... il lino che odio comunque, ha un look casual secondo me assolutamente non adatto a un abito di taglio sartoriale.


se....vabbè..ma sai anche tu che è il taglio e la qualità del tessuto a fare la differenza c'è stropicciamento e stropicciamento......comunque i gusti sono gusti...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I look che non tollero nelle donne:
> 
> Quella che c'ha la Luis Vuitton... qualunque cosa si metta, anche la tuta da ginnastica c'ha quella ***** di borsa!(tra l'altro il 90% delle borse che si vedono in giro sono finte!)
> 
> ...








spietata e giusta.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> in una donna detesto i collant, anzi, se al dunque una ha i collant, mi passa l'erezione. Peggio ancora se color carne.
> 
> Odio quelle che si tingono le unghia dei piedi, peggio in assoluto di rosso. Lo smalto deve essere trasparente.
> 
> ...


Mi chiedo spesso perchè vuoi dare di te quest'immagine da perfetto tamarro un tantinello sfigato e dalla mentalità chiusa ed incattivito verso le donne... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi però preferisco non darmi la risposta....


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

*ffreddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi chiedo spesso perchè vuoi dare di te quest'immagine da perfetto tamarro un tantinello sfigato e dalla mentalità chiusa ed incattivito verso le donne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

maddai che polemico....l'importante è che piaccia a se stesso e a quelle che piacciono a lui..o no?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> maddai che polemico....l'importante è che piaccia a se stesso e a quelle che piacciono a lui..o no?


appunto!!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2008)

Visto che sono stata impietosa ora posto un uomo che secondo me ha un look favoloso... mi ci accompagnerei volentieri se realmente il suo carattere rispecchiasse il suo look...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

approvo bestia


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Visto che sono stata impietosa ora posto un uomo che secondo me ha un look favoloso... mi ci accompagnerei volentieri se realmente il suo carattere rispecchiasse il suo look...


Gli uomini che tengono sempre le mani in tasca...son degli insicuri...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Gli uomini che tengono sempre le mani in tasca...son degli insicuri...


 
ciccia


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2008)

Meglio degli arroganti che non se lo possono permettere 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Aggiungo anche che forse e' bene che sia leggermente insicuro: uno cosi' figo potrebbe essere orrendamente borioso


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

orsu'...non appiccicatevi...tanto sotto sotto con mani in tasca o _non_ nessuno è poi cosi sicuro....sempre.....


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

in ammmore poi.....


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2008)

Nella vita in generale direi...

Con i riflettori puntati poi io mi metterei un sacco in testa piu' che le mani in tasca


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nella vita in generale direi...
> 
> Con i riflettori puntati poi io mi metterei un sacco in testa piu' che le mani in tasca




























esagerata....


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Ottobre 2008)

In effetti una donna vestita da ragazzina fa ridere.
Ne vedo tante!!!! Grrrrrr

Ma voi maschietti ? Cosa odiate???


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nella vita in generale direi...
> 
> Con i riflettori puntati poi io mi metterei un sacco in testa piu' che le mani in tasca












*OT*
e queste scarpe le metteresti? le mettereste?


io si.

con un tubino nero.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Non me ne abbiano i fumatori, ma l'odore di fumo, il fumo, le macchie di fumo, la pelle spenta e "vecchia" di chi fuma...!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> In effetti una donna vestita da ragazzina fa ridere.
> Ne vedo tante!!!! Grrrrrr
> 
> Ma voi maschietti ? Cosa odiate???


IO (i maschietti non lo so...:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




    son infastidito in ordine sparso:
 da quelle che portano mini inguinali salvo poi doversele tirar continuamente giù...i vestiti che fasciano troppo...le "qualità" troppo esibite...le labbra a canotto...un trucco pesante...chi non sa portare la propria età (e vale sia per le giovani sia per chi ha qualche annetto in più) ...la trascuratezza...i lucidalabbra fluorescenti...chi vuol far l'alternativa a tutti i costi...o veste in modo non consono alle situazioni (inutile che ti metti tacchi a spillo per una scampagnata ad esempio)...

Il gambaletto color carne !


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

*freddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> IO (i maschietti non lo so...:c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sivvabbè..ma le mie scarpe ti piacciono si o no?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non me ne abbiano i fumatori, ma l'odore di fumo, il fumo, le macchie di fumo, la pelle spenta e "vecchia" di chi fuma...!


fumatrice..ma l'odore di fumo mi da fastidio...hai ragione...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non me ne abbiano i fumatori, ma l'odore di fumo, il fumo, le macchie di fumo, la pelle spenta e "vecchia" di chi fuma...!


Perchè dovremmo avercene? Tanto sappiamo che sei comunque off limits!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2008)

*'nzommmaaa...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> sivvabbè..ma le mie scarpe ti piacciono si o no?


Mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere!


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> IO (i maschietti non lo so...:c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere!


zotico


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

vabbè...non mi piacciono..ho perso la poesia....mi hanno stufato perchè sono troppo ricche di foglie...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè dovremmo avercene? Tanto sappiamo che sei comunque off limits!


 
zotico 2.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2008)

*Vedi che poi mi dai ragione?*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> vabbè...non mi piacciono..ho perso la poesia....mi hanno stufato perchè sono troppo ricche di foglie...


...e poi son fuori stagione...in autunno!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *OT*
> e queste scarpe le metteresti? le mettereste?
> 
> 
> ...


Troppo romantiche per i miei gusti... ma a te piace il decorativismo e ti ci vedo con quelle scarpe


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2008)

Mi son fatta trascinare.
In realtà osservando attori che interpretano personaggi diversi e possono essere raccapriccianti o affascinanti intendevo che bisogna sapere qual è il proprio stile e che deve essere coerente con la persona che siamo.
Il tragico è che spesso è coerente.

Però...
...poi se una persona mi piace ...mi piace anche se ha un look tremendo.
C'era la mamma di una mia alunna che veniva a prendere la figlia con vestito con le frange stile anni charleston e orecchini enormi in plastica ...ma lo faceva come una bambina che ha voglia di vestirsi da principessa o da indiana non per fare la fatale o l'elegante (?) fuori luogo. Era una persona estremamente spontanea nell'apparente costruzione ...mi piaceva moltissimo e sul suo look accettava battute.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2008)

In assoluto una cosa che non mi piace su nessuno è il giubbotto a vita con elastico..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Troppo romantiche per i miei gusti... ma a te piace il decorativismo e ti ci vedo con quelle scarpe


 A me piacciano cose strane in un contesto semplice ...anche aspetti minuscoli che creano contrasto e sconcerto ...quelle scarpe io non le metterei perché col tacco ..ma basse con qualcosa di simile ...altroché...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2008)

L'eccentricita' non mi dispiace per nulla... anzi ben venga  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello che mi disturba e' la mancanza di coerenza (la LV con la tuta da ginnastica, la finta hippie...) e il prendersi troppo sul serio ( la donna in carriera anni '80, l'intellettualoide che snobba il look, adottandone uno per contro)...

Non so se si capisce cosa intendo


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (19 Ottobre 2008)

le mutande? indosso sempre boxer aderente elasticizzato cotonella nero. Mi piace perchè mi sostiene tutto l'apparato senza stringere, come come una mano di donna che ti accarezza e te lo tiene su.

comunque i Jeans sono ovviamente scampanati, altrimenti lo stivale non ci entra.



Asudem ha detto:


> lo stivale di serpente sul jeans???
> anatemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> ...


 
Perchè è esat5tamente quello che sono! Un tamarro incattivito. Anzi, stasera esco a cena con una. Se qualcosa va storto, mi leggerete sul messaggero in cronaca domani. Meow meow meow. 




Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi chiedo spesso perchè vuoi dare di te quest'immagine da perfetto tamarro un tantinello sfigato e dalla mentalità chiusa ed incattivito verso le donne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lettrì, io confronto a quello so Brad Pitt! Quello de bello ha solo la chitarra!



Lettrice ha detto:


> Meglio degli arroganti che non se lo possono permettere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> le mutande? indosso sempre boxer aderente elasticizzato cotonella nero. Mi piace perchè mi sostiene tutto l'apparato senza stringere, come come una mano di donna che ti accarezza e te lo tiene su.
> 
> comunque i Jeans sono ovviamente scampanati, altrimenti lo stivale non ci entra.
> 
> ...


 Ma quello non ha gli stivaletti di serpente...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2008)

Mark Ronson e' un gran bel branzino


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> in una donna detesto i collant, anzi, se al dunque una ha i collant, mi passa l'erezione. Peggio ancora se color carne.
> 
> *Odio quelle che si tingono le unghia dei piedi*, peggio in assoluto di rosso. Lo smalto deve essere trasparente.
> 
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sei stato posseduto dallo spirito di Chen?
























  stivali da € 1.200,00 e quella poverina non l'ha assunta.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> stivali da € 1.200,00 e quella poverina non l'ha assunta.....


veramente €1200 cadastivale...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> veramente €1200 cadastivale...


 ciao ale.....


----------



## Bruja (19 Ottobre 2008)

*...*

Gli uomini di solito sbagliano per eccesso in tutti i sensi o perché seguono la moda (si fa per dire), quindi un look discreto anche se creativo aggiusta parecchie pecche o difetti.

Sulle donne posso linitarmi a tre dictat: 
-tutti gli abbigliamenti che "fisicamente" NON possono permettersi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , e l'esibizione di zone "nude look" a cui gioverebbe un coprirsi strategico tipo ti vedo e non ti vedo
ed i colori pastello che per nuances e tonalità bisogna proprio che siano azzeccati... e lo sono così raramente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sorvolo sul look salsicciotto, sugli accessori sbagliati (certe borse enormi (chiaramente non insispensabili) su una persona piccola e minuta fanno effetto bagaglio appresso).

Sui tacchi mi soffermo solo per dire che lo spillo va saputo portare e spesso vedo donne che hanno una deambulazione così precaria e disassata da sembrare scogliotiche, e non infierisco sul come viene posizionato il tacco a terra... di lato, ad angolo fuori squadra etc... insomma se l'idea é di essere sexy, forse una controllatina in più non sarebbe male. Meglio 6/8 cm portati con scioltezza che 10/12 da
torre pendente. 
Audrey Hepburn docet.
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mark Ronson e' un gran bel branzino


a me fa cagare , non è assolutamente il mio tipo


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non me ne abbiano i fumatori, ma l'odore di fumo, il fumo, le macchie di fumo, la pelle spenta e "vecchia" di chi fuma...!


io fumo come una zozza e ho una pelle meravigliosa!!mi chiedono tutti se metto qualche crema e non metto nulla!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





a me invece il bacio di un uomo che fuma mischiato a un po' d'alcol eccita da morire


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao ale.....


ciao emma...


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io fumo come una zozza e ho una pelle meravigliosa!!mi chiedono tutti se metto qualche crema e non metto nulla!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sposami!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sposami!








 secondo te??


----------



## Verena67 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja, confesso di aver peccato. Ho una borsa Marella troppo grande per me! Ma è così bella...!


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo te??


hai già fatto mettere le pubblicazioni a mia insaputa!
che donna intraprendente.....me piasci...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> hai già fatto mettere le pubblicazioni a mia insaputa!
> che donna intraprendente.....me piasci...


mi porto avanti........


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi porto avanti........


redatta anche l'istanza di separazione?
il pilù te lo lascio.....


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Bruja, confesso di aver peccato. Ho una borsa Marella troppo grande per me! Ma è così bella...!


anch'io amo le borse grandi.. ma è perchè generalmente ho davvero il bagaglio appresso..


----------



## LDS (19 Ottobre 2008)

se una donna fuma non la guardo nemmeno in faccia. E' la cosa più orripilante che possa fare una donna.


----------



## Bruja (19 Ottobre 2008)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Bruja, confesso di aver peccato. Ho una borsa Marella troppo grande per me! Ma è così bella...!


E' così sproporzionata?  E poi é chiaro che se ha una sua funzione di capienza il caso é diverso. 
A volte vedo gente che va a cena o a teatro con delle borse davvero enormi, yanto che ci si domanda se dentro abbiano  la canadese e il necessario per un pick nic  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque il mio é un concetto generale, diciamo che in sintesi mi piacerebbe che si rispettassero le proporzioni.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> se una donna fuma non la guardo nemmeno in faccia. E' la cosa più orripilante che possa fare una donna.


In pubblico poi....


----------



## LDS (19 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> In pubblico poi....



a prescindere. Non mi è mai capitato, ma se ad un appuntamento con una damigella questa aprisse la borsetta e si mettesse in bocca una sigaretta troverei una scusa per andarmene.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> a prescindere. Non mi è mai capitato, ma se ad un appuntamento con una damigella questa aprisse la borsetta e si mettesse in bocca una sigaretta troverei una scusa per andarmene.


la fine di un amore appena sbocciato...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la fine di un amore appena sbocciato...


 
fu gia fumato


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io fumo come una zozza e ho una pelle meravigliosa!!mi chiedono tutti se metto qualche crema e non metto nulla!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Che schifo...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me fa cagare , non è assolutamente il mio tipo



Non avevo dubbi


----------



## Old unodinoi (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Visto che sono stata impietosa ora posto un uomo che secondo me ha un look favoloso... mi ci accompagnerei volentieri se realmente il suo carattere rispecchiasse il suo look...


ecco stamattina sono vestito così .. ehi non ho detto che assomiglio a lui


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ecco stamattina sono vestito così .. ehi non ho detto che assomiglio a lui


per fortuna...è un cessetto


----------



## Old unodinoi (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per fortuna...è un cessetto


allora: carino come sono ... vestito così ... puoi ben immaginare le orde di ragazze e donne che si stanno strappando i capelli qui in giro


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> allora: carino come sono ... vestito così ... puoi ben immaginare le orde di ragazze e donne che si stanno strappando i capelli qui in giro


immagino...mi chiedo come tu faccia a non cercare d'imbruttirti un po' per arginare questi problemi.


----------



## Old unodinoi (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> immagino...mi chiedo come tu faccia a non cercare d'imbruttirti un po' per arginare questi problemi.


in effetti ho già fatto molto rispetto a qualche anno fa ... però come potrai ben comprendere, chi ha il fascino se lo trascina dietro comunque


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> in effetti ho già fatto molto rispetto a qualche anno fa ... però come potrai ben comprendere, chi ha il fascino se lo trascina dietro comunque


continua a perseverare.
Secondo me ci riesci


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma voi maschietti ? Cosa odiate???


non guardo i vestiti, guardo i contenuti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	











ps: ca**o, tutte avete distrutto i calzini bianchi, i miei preferiti!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ps: ca**o, tutte avete distrutto i calzini bianchi, i miei preferiti!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> in una donna detesto i collant, anzi, se al dunque una ha i collant, mi passa l'erezione. Peggio ancora se color carne.
> 
> Odio quelle che si tingono le unghia dei piedi, peggio in assoluto di rosso. Lo smalto deve essere trasparente.
> 
> ...


 
complimenti... dovresti fare lo stilista...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> non guardo i vestiti, guardo i contenuti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inguaribile buongustaio.

mi raccomando, con il mocassino e il pantalone nero, sennò mi perdono stile...


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

*OT: Approfitto...*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> inguaribile buongustaio.
> 
> mi raccomando, con il mocassino e il pantalone nero, sennò mi perdono stile...


 
Angelo buongiorno!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> inguaribile buongustaio.
> 
> mi raccomando, con il mocassino e il pantalone nero, sennò mi perdono stile...


vuoi mettere i calzoncini corti (sopra il ginocchio), il mocassino ed il calzino lungo tirato su...?  

	
	
		
		
	


	































cmq sul contenuto ero sincero, raramente guardo il look, mi importa davvero poco (sia x l'uomo che per la donna); ci sono ragazze che sono schianti anche in tuta...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Angelo buongiorno!


'giorno giusyna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




tutto bene?


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> 'giorno giusyna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tutto ok!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




And you?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> *vuoi mettere i calzoncini corti (sopra il ginocchio), il mocassino ed il calzino lungo tirato su...?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smettila che mi sto innamorando  

	
	
		
		
	


	





di base neanche io guardo il look, ma c'è un limite a tutto... il quarantenne (specie se dimostra dal primo all'ultimo i suoi anni, se non di più) vestito da 16 enne, col jeans più grande di 5 taglie, quindi basso e l'elastico di dolce e gabbana che spunta di 10 cm, mi fa una tristezza infinita, per esempio.
E comunque sono più i dettagli, che mi colpiscono. Davanti all'uomo che si spoglia e mostra la mutanda o il calzino bucato, fuggirei alla velocità della luce. Ma mai tanto veloce quando davanti all'uomo che si denuda e tiene i pedalini


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Tutto ok!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche io bene grazie


----------



## Old geisha (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> continua a perseverare.
> Secondo me ci riesci


----------



## Old geisha (20 Ottobre 2008)

sul come apparire ci si puo' scrivere un libro.........
io non ho mai avuto un look restrittivo.
mi vesto la mattina come mi sento, seguo le regole di base, ma vado dall'eccentrica alla sofisticata, mi vesto al di fuori delle mode ma con gusto, almeno spero ......


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> smettila che mi sto innamorando
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nei film porno lo fanno tutti  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> in una donna detesto i collant, anzi, se al dunque una ha i collant, mi passa l'erezione. Peggio ancora se color carne.
> 
> Odio quelle che si tingono le unghia dei piedi, peggio in assoluto di rosso. Lo smalto deve essere trasparente.
> 
> mi fanno senso quelle con il culotto cellulitico e i pantaloni neri, perchè (illuse) pensano che glielo dissimuli. .


 e fin qui ho pensato: sposami!!! Sono la donna per te!!!! .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda, io ho il look fisso, come i personaggi dei fumetti:
> Stivali di serpente, jeans, camicia chiara apera di 3 bottoni, catena d'oro, torace depilato, giacca elegante, taglio elaborato con gel, barba fatta di contropelo che sembra che ho 18 anni, sciarpa di colore bianco lunghissima, occhiali da sole infilati nel taschino della giacca, mani curatissime da pianista, armani "code" sempre sul collo e sui polsi.


 ...poi ho letto questo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




insò, sei tu che non sei l'uomo per me!!!
Perdonami, addio!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e fin qui ho pensato: sposami!!! Sono la donna per te!!!! ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma dai. un lord d'altri tempi...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

In un uomo mi respinge la tuta da ginnastica con elastici alle caviglie, in vita (e le tasche sformate) ai polsi..... non ce la posso fare, sembrano sacchi della spazzatura.
Poi tutto quello che è femminile :le cose aderenti o i movimenti affettati, gioielli vistosi.... 
l'omm ha da ess omm!!!! 
Però un minimo di cura personale che superi il limite dell'igiene è anche gradita! Deodorante e dopobarba e persino le sopracciglia appena appena sfoltite al centro... mica fannos chifo!!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> In un uomo mi respinge la tuta da ginnastica con elastici alle caviglie, in vita (e le tasche sformate) ai polsi..... non ce la posso fare, sembrano sacchi della spazzatura.
> Poi tutto quello che è femminile :le cose aderenti o i movimenti affettati, gioielli vistosi....
> l'omm ha da ess omm!!!!
> Però un minimo di cura personale che superi il limite dell'igiene è anche gradita! Deodorante e dopobarba e persino le sopracciglia appena appena sfoltite al centro... mica fannos chifo!!!!
















Lavati e profumati per me questa è la cura che un uomo deve avere di se, ma già farsi fare la manicure e lasciarsi mettere lo smalto, anche se trasparente, mi fa impressione.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Lavati e profumati per me questa è la cura che un uomo deve avere di se, ma già farsi fare la manicure e lasciarsi mettere lo smalto, anche se trasparente, mi fa impressione.


 quotolo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> In un uomo mi respinge la tuta da ginnastica con elastici alle caviglie, in vita (e le tasche sformate) ai polsi..... non ce la posso fare, sembrano sacchi della spazzatura.
> Poi tutto quello che è femminile :le cose aderenti o i movimenti affettati, gioielli vistosi....
> l'omm ha da ess omm!!!!
> Però un minimo di cura personale che superi il limite dell'igiene è anche gradita! Deodorante e dopobarba e persino *le sopracciglia appena appena sfoltite al centro*... mica fannos chifo!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> *Lavati e profumati per me questa è la cura che un uomo deve avere di se*, ma già farsi fare la manicure e lasciarsi mettere lo smalto, anche se trasparente, mi fa impressione.


 
regola numero uno e sulla quale non si discute. pelle pulita e vagamente profumata mi accende l'ormone


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> regola numero uno e sulla quale non si discute. pelle pulita e vagamente profumata mi accende l'ormone


 
Verissimo!


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> regola numero uno e sulla quale non si discute. pelle pulita e vagamente profumata mi accende l'ormone


echeccenefregaanoi??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> echeccenefregaanoi??


tu chi sei?


----------



## Old sperella (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avrei una lunga lista:
> 
> Stivali da cowboy e quel look un po' vaccaro, alla Ligabue per intenderci.
> 
> ...


stra quoto , e aggiungo , il superpalestrato ( ma forse rientra nella categoria tronisti ) , che tanto è palestrato che non ha più il collo ...e la testa ( e chissà cos'altro poi ) a colpo d'occhio sembra minuscola


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

vabbè ma che difficili che siete. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




c'è qualcuno che vi piace?


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè ma che difficili che siete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Il mio ganzo.


----------



## Old sperella (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> In un uomo mi respinge la tuta da ginnastica con elastici alle caviglie, in vita (e le tasche sformate) ai polsi..... non ce la posso fare, sembrano sacchi della spazzatura.
> Poi tutto quello che è femminile :le cose aderenti o i movimenti affettati, gioielli vistosi....
> l'omm ha da ess omm!!!!
> Però un minimo di cura personale che superi il limite dell'igiene è anche gradita! *Deodorante e dopobarba* e persino le sopracciglia appena appena sfoltite al centro... mica fannos chifo!!!!


purchè ( così come il profumo ) non siano dozzinali o delle classiche marche strausate .


----------



## Old sperella (20 Ottobre 2008)

Uh , dimenticavo , oltre alle calze bianche , aggiungerei anche i fantasmini , non li sopporto proprio .
Tralascio le calze in spugna nella speranza che ormai nessuno le usi più .


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

avevo un moroso che si faceva la doccia con la cuffietta per i capelli rosa in testa.
è durata come un gattino in tangenziale..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> purchè ( così come il profumo ) non siano dozzinali o delle classiche marche strausate .


si... e poi una fettina di cu*o col limone...?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













cmq le ciglia fatte sono bellissime anche in un uomo, il mio prototipo è beppe bergomi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> avevo un moroso che si faceva la doccia con la cuffietta per i capelli rosa in testa.
> è durata come un gattino in tangenziale..


 
oddio. e l'istinto di vivere in prima persona la scena di psycho, non l'hai avuto?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> avevo un moroso che si faceva la doccia con la cuffietta per i capelli rosa in testa.
> è durata come un gattino in tangenziale..


perché era rosa? nn ti piace quel colore?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> si... e poi una fettina di cu*o col limone...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quando si dice il buon gusto


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> echeccenefregaanoi??


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oddio. e l'istinto di vivere in prima persona la scena di psycho, non l'hai avuto?


pensavo di essere fuori come una mela.
ero ad amsterdam....ho aperto la porta con un cannone di 3 etti tra le dita  e sono uscita piangendo


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Il mio ganzo.


 meglio a te che a me!!


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quali aspetti del look troviamo decisamente respingenti?


Il look griffato senza un tocco di personalità. Indifferentemente in un uomo o in una donna.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Aderenza: maglie a collo alto, tutine da ciclista, pantaloni fascianti, magari di pelle....
non posso, scusaste, non posso........


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> regola numero uno e sulla quale non si discute. pelle pulita e vagamente profumata mi accende l'ormone


si si il vagamente profumato l'ho omesso.
Il tipo da litri di profumo mi fa venir male allo stomaco.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Ecco i profumi sono un altro capitolo... la pelle deve profumare di pelle non di profumo


----------

